# USB mouse and audio interface detected but not working



## JozanOfAstora (Aug 20, 2022)

Hi!

After upgrading from 13.1 to patch 13.1-p1 (from source, with `etcupdate`), my USB mouse and my USB audio interface just stoped working. They both have been working on this computer for at least 2 years before and I don't understand what is blocking them. They light up, they are detected at boot and they appear in `dmesg`, which is even weirder.

USB keyboard and 2 different USB hard drives are working just fine.

Here is my `dmesg`:

```
Copyright (c) 1992-2021 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
    The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 13.1-RELEASE-p1 releng/13.1-n250155-514a191356c1 GENERIC amd64
FreeBSD clang version 13.0.0 (git@github.com:llvm/llvm-project.git llvmorg-13.0.0-0-gd7b669b3a303)
VT(vga): resolution 640x480
module iwn already present!
module_register: cannot register mmc/mmcsd from kernel; already loaded from mmcsd.ko
Module mmc/mmcsd failed to register: 17
module_register: cannot register tmpfs from kernel; already loaded from tmpfs.ko
Module tmpfs failed to register: 17
CPU microcode: updated from 0x13 to 0x21
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3320M CPU @ 2.60GHz (2594.17-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin="GenuineIntel"  Id=0x306a9  Family=0x6  Model=0x3a  Stepping=9
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x7fbae3ff<SSE3,PCLMULQDQ,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,SMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,PCID,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,x2APIC,POPCNT,TSCDLT,AESNI,XSAVE,OSXSAVE,AVX,F16C,RDRAND>
  AMD Features=0x28100800<SYSCALL,NX,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  Structured Extended Features=0x281<FSGSBASE,SMEP,ERMS>
  Structured Extended Features3=0x9c000400<MD_CLEAR,IBPB,STIBP,L1DFL,SSBD>
  XSAVE Features=0x1<XSAVEOPT>
  VT-x: PAT,HLT,MTF,PAUSE,EPT,UG,VPID
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 8589934592 (8192 MB)
avail memory = 7945207808 (7577 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 600
ACPI APIC Table: <LENOVO TP-G4   >
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 4 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 2 core(s) x 2 hardware threads
random: registering fast source Intel Secure Key RNG
random: fast provider: "Intel Secure Key RNG"
random: unblocking device.
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23
Launching APs: 1 2 3
Cuse v0.1.36 @ /dev/cuse
random: entropy device external interface
kbd1 at kbdmux0
[ath_dfs] loaded
[ath_rate] loaded
[ar9300] loaded
[ar5212] loaded
[ar5416] loaded
[ar5211] loaded
[ar5210] loaded
[ath] loaded
vtvga0: <VT VGA driver>
smbios0: <System Management BIOS> at iomem 0xf00e0-0xf00fe
smbios0: Version: 2.7, BCD Revision: 2.7
aesni0: <AES-CBC,AES-CCM,AES-GCM,AES-ICM,AES-XTS>
acpi0: <LENOVO TP-G4>
acpi_ec0: <Embedded Controller: GPE 0x11, ECDT> port 0x62,0x66 on acpi0
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 950
Event timer "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 550
Event timer "HPET1" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET2" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET3" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET4" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x71 irq 8 on acpi0
atrtc0: registered as a time-of-day clock, resolution 1.000000s
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x408-0x40b on acpi0
acpi_lid0: <Control Method Lid Switch> on acpi0
acpi_button0: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0x5000-0x503f mem 0xf0000000-0xf03fffff,0xe0000000-0xefffffff irq 16 at device 2.0 on pci0
vgapci0: Boot video device
xhci0: <Intel Panther Point USB 3.0 controller> mem 0xf2520000-0xf252ffff irq 16 at device 20.0 on pci0
xhci0: 32 bytes context size, 64-bit DMA
xhci0: Port routing mask set to 0xffffffff
usbus0 on xhci0
usbus0: 5.0Gbps Super Speed USB v3.0
pci0: <simple comms> at device 22.0 (no driver attached)
uart2: <Intel Panther Point KT Controller> port 0x50e0-0x50e7 mem 0xf253b000-0xf253bfff irq 19 at device 22.3 on pci0
uart2: Using 1 MSI message
em0: <Intel(R) 82579LM> port 0x5060-0x507f mem 0xf2500000-0xf251ffff,0xf253a000-0xf253afff irq 20 at device 25.0 on pci0
em0: EEPROM V0.13-3
em0: Using 1024 TX descriptors and 1024 RX descriptors
em0: Using an MSI interrupt
em0: Ethernet address: 3c:97:0e:44:c2:13
em0: netmap queues/slots: TX 1/1024, RX 1/1024
ehci0: <Intel Panther Point USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xf2539000-0xf25393ff irq 16 at device 26.0 on pci0
usbus1: EHCI version 1.0
usbus1 on ehci0
usbus1: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
hdac0: <Intel Panther Point HDA Controller> mem 0xf2530000-0xf2533fff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 28.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
sdhci_pci0: <RICOH R5CE823 SD> mem 0xf1d00000-0xf1d000ff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci1
sdhci_pci0: 1 slot(s) allocated
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 17 at device 28.1 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
iwn0: <Intel Centrino Advanced-N 6205> mem 0xf1c00000-0xf1c01fff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci2
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 18 at device 28.2 on pci0
ehci1: <Intel Panther Point USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xf2538000-0xf25383ff irq 23 at device 29.0 on pci0
usbus2: EHCI version 1.0
usbus2 on ehci1
usbus2: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci0: <Intel Panther Point SATA600 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0x50b0-0x50bf,0x50a0-0x50af irq 19 at device 31.2 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel> at channel 0 on atapci0
ata1: <ATA channel> at channel 1 on atapci0
atapci1: <Intel Panther Point SATA300 controller> port 0x50c8-0x50cf,0x50ec-0x50ef,0x50c0-0x50c7,0x50e8-0x50eb,0x5090-0x509f,0x5080-0x508f irq 19 at device 31.5 on pci0
ata2: <ATA channel> at channel 0 on atapci1
ata3: <ATA channel> at channel 1 on atapci1
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
WARNING: Device "psm" is Giant locked and may be deleted before FreeBSD 14.0.
psm0: model IBM/Lenovo TrackPoint, device ID 14
battery0: <ACPI Control Method Battery> on acpi0
acpi_acad0: <AC Adapter> on acpi0
acpi_ibm0: <ThinkPad ACPI Extras> on acpi0
acpi_ibm0: Firmware version is 0x100
orm0: <ISA Option ROM> at iomem 0xc0000-0xcffff pnpid ORM0000 on isa0
coretemp0: <CPU On-Die Thermal Sensors> on cpu0
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (tmpfs, 0xffffffff80ce3790, 0xffffffff818f4630) error 17
Timecounter "TSC-low" frequency 1297053617 Hz quality 1000
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
hdacc0: <Realtek ALC269 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Realtek ALC269 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <Realtek ALC269 (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> at nid 20,21 and 18,24 on hdaa0
hdacc1: <Intel Panther Point HDA CODEC> at cad 3 on hdac0
hdaa1: <Intel Panther Point Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
pcm1: <Intel Panther Point (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 5 on hdaa1
pcm2: <Intel Panther Point (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 6 on hdaa1
pcm3: <Intel Panther Point (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 7 on hdaa1
sysctl_unregister_oid: failed(22) to unregister sysctl(tmpfs)
ugen0.1: <Intel XHCI root HUB> at usbus0
ugen1.1: <Intel EHCI root HUB> at usbus1
uhub0 on usbus0
uhub0: <Intel XHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 3.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
uhub1 on usbus1
uhub1: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ugen2.1: <Intel EHCI root HUB> at usbus2
uhub2 on usbus2
uhub2: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
Trying to mount root from ufs:ada0p3 []...
uhub0: 8 ports with 8 removable, self powered
uhub1: 3 ports with 3 removable, self powered
uhub2: 3 ports with 3 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus1 usbus2 CAM
ugen1.2: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x0024> at usbus1
uhub3 on uhub1
uhub3: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x0024, class 9/0, rev 2.00/0.00, addr 2> on usbus1
ugen2.2: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x0024> at usbus2
uhub4 on uhub2
uhub4: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x0024, class 9/0, rev 2.00/0.00, addr 2> on usbus2
Root mount waiting for: usbus1 usbus2 CAM
uhub3: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
uhub4: 8 ports with 8 removable, self powered
ugen1.3: <Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd. Integrated Camera> at usbus1
ugen2.3: <vendor 0x17ef product 0x100a> at usbus2
uhub5 on uhub4
uhub5: <vendor 0x17ef product 0x100a, class 9/0, rev 2.00/0.00, addr 3> on usbus2
uhub5: MTT enabled
ada0 at ata0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <CT480BX500SSD1 M6CR052> ACS-3 ATA SATA 3.x device
ada0: Serial Number 2110E5856580
ada0: 600.000MB/s transfers (SATA 3.x, UDMA5, PIO 512bytes)
ada0: 457862MB (937703088 512 byte sectors)
ada1 at ata1 bus 0 scbus1 target 0 lun 0
ada1: <HGST HTS721010A9E630 JB0OA3J0> ATA8-ACS SATA 3.x device
ada1: Serial Number JR10006P2014GF
ada1: 600.000MB/s transfers (SATA 3.x, UDMA5, PIO 8192bytes)
ada1: 953869MB (1953525168 512 byte sectors)
uhub5: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
ugen2.4: <Corsair CORSAIR HARPOON RGB PRO Gaming Mouse> at usbus2
ugen2.5: <HID Keyboard HID Keyboard> at usbus2
ukbd0 on uhub5
ukbd0: <HID Keyboard> on usbus2
kbd2 at ukbd0
ukbd1 on uhub5
ukbd1: <HID Keyboard> on usbus2
kbd3 at ukbd1
ugen2.6: <PreSonus AudioBox USB 96> at usbus2
Enter passphrase for ada1p1: GEOM_ELI: Device ada1p1.eli created.
GEOM_ELI: Encryption: AES-XTS 256
GEOM_ELI:     Crypto: accelerated software
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3320M CPU @ 2.60GHz (2594.11-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin="GenuineIntel"  Id=0x306a9  Family=0x6  Model=0x3a  Stepping=9
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x7fbae3ff<SSE3,PCLMULQDQ,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,SMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,PCID,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,x2APIC,POPCNT,TSCDLT,AESNI,XSAVE,OSXSAVE,AVX,F16C,RDRAND>
  AMD Features=0x28100800<SYSCALL,NX,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  Structured Extended Features=0x281<FSGSBASE,SMEP,ERMS>
  Structured Extended Features3=0x9c000400<MD_CLEAR,IBPB,STIBP,L1DFL,SSBD>
  XSAVE Features=0x1<XSAVEOPT>
  VT-x: PAT,HLT,MTF,PAUSE,EPT,UG,VPID
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
drmn0: <drmn> on vgapci0
vgapci0: child drmn0 requested pci_enable_io
vgapci0: child drmn0 requested pci_enable_io
[drm] Unable to create a private tmpfs mount, hugepage support will be disabled(-19).
[drm] Got stolen memory base 0xdba00000, size 0x4000000
sysctl_warn_reuse: can't re-use a leaf (hw.dri.debug)!
[drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20200917 for drmn0 on minor 0
VT: Replacing driver "vga" with new "fb".
start FB_INFO:
type=11 height=768 width=1366 depth=32
pbase=0xe000d000 vbase=0xfffff800e000d000
name=drmn0 flags=0x0 stride=7680 bpp=32
end FB_INFO
wlan0: Ethernet address: 60:67:20:c8:f1:50
lo0: link state changed to UP
iwn0: RF switch: radio disabled
em0: link state changed to UP
```

If that helps, here is my /boot/device.hints:


```
# $FreeBSD$
hint.fdc.0.at="isa"
hint.fdc.0.port="0x3F0"
hint.fdc.0.irq="6"
hint.fdc.0.drq="2"
hint.fd.0.at="fdc0"
hint.fd.0.drive="0"
hint.fd.1.at="fdc0"
hint.fd.1.drive="1"
hint.atkbdc.0.at="isa"
hint.atkbdc.0.port="0x060"
hint.atkbd.0.at="atkbdc"
hint.atkbd.0.irq="1"
hint.psm.0.at="atkbdc"
hint.psm.0.irq="12"
hint.sc.0.at="isa"
hint.sc.0.flags="0x100"
hint.uart.0.at="isa"
hint.uart.0.port="0x3F8"
hint.uart.0.flags="0x10"
hint.uart.0.irq="4"
hint.uart.1.at="isa"
hint.uart.1.port="0x2F8"
hint.uart.1.irq="3"
hint.ppc.0.at="isa"
hint.ppc.0.irq="7"
hint.atrtc.0.at="isa"
hint.atrtc.0.port="0x70"
hint.atrtc.0.irq="8"
hint.attimer.0.at="isa"
hint.attimer.0.port="0x40"
hint.attimer.0.irq="0"
hint.acpi_throttle.0.disabled="1"
hint.p4tcc.0.disabled="1"
hint.pcm.0.rec.autosrc=2
hint.hdaa.0.nid18.config="as=3 seq=0"
hint.hdaa.0.nid24.config="as=3 seq=14"
```

And here is an example with /dev/sndstat:


```
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Realtek ALC269 (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> (play/rec) default
pcm1: <Intel Panther Point (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm2: <Intel Panther Point (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm3: <Intel Panther Point (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
No devices installed from userspace.
```

Here the PreSonus Audiobox USB should appear as pcm4 like it used to.

I have no idea how to troubleshoot this so if you have any idea I'll take it


----------



## angeryman (Sep 19, 2022)

please check the output equipment.

sysctl hw.snd.default_unit
sysctl hw.snd.default_auto

Just try to update the value above. It might be help you.


----------

